# What Ubuntu version are developers using ?



## StDevious (Dec 18, 2011)

What version are you developers using for your hacking/developing ?


----------



## crashbang (Jun 8, 2011)

I am not a developer, but I believe that most of them are using the LTS or 11.10. I've been told the LTS has the best support for building from source.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Correct. LTS(10.04) is what google uses in house. so it gets the best support. I'm personally on 11.10 and it was a pain to get ICS to compile. Once I found all the patches it compiled just fine though.


----------



## StDevious (Dec 18, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Correct. LTS(10.04) is what google uses in house. so it gets the best support. I'm personally on 11.10 and it was a pain to get ICS to compile. Once I found all the patches it compiled just fine though.


Is it the 64-bit or 32-bit ?


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

64-bit is recommended

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

I use 10.04 64bit


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

10.04 is what I use.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

64bit Linux mint 12


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

10.04LTS with

[email protected]:~$ uname -r
2.6.32-33-preempt-bfs

Then again, I am not a developer but a lowly Android Beginner.


----------

